# How much more to take



## NightEagle1981 (Feb 18, 2011)

It's been almost a month now since I've been able to talk to my wife. I'm going insane. I've got this no contact order for my court case not family court which say's no contact. I've been so tempted to just pick up the phone or send an email and if my wife didn't care I'd expect a knock on the door. I know she's got the papers and it's not what I want I only filed in the hopes of the 180. I may have things resolved on the 13th but I'm going crazy because her and I have never gone this long without speaking or contact what so ever. I know she is still not talking to anyone about it. I know her friend posted that dating sucks and my wife "better than divorce" I don't know how to take that comment. I know she's feeling that she may have second thoughts but I can't be sure. I've tried to occupy time but I'm running out of things to keep my time tied up.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Did she file a no contact order against you or the other way around?

If it's a legally binding thing, DO NOT CONTACT HER.


----------



## NightEagle1981 (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm bound by my criminal case for the no contact. Her TRO order was denied. I just want to be able to talk to her because it really hurts me. I know she needs her space hence why she's probably not talking to anyone. I know she has her divorce papers but she hasn't answered them despite having them for 5 day's. I dont want to have a divorce because I would like to work things out but I also want her to know that I'm not going to be a door mat anymore. Also that she will think "Wow he really filed and there's a chance I'm going to loose a lot more" I think that will get her to change.


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

NE youmust not contact her
1) legally youarenot suppose to
2) you just filed papers on her, anything yousay or do right now besides take care of yourself is just going to turn her away. Giveher time to sit on the papers wait for no contact to expire its hard but that is really the onlyoption you have


----------



## NightEagle1981 (Feb 18, 2011)

Everyone said that filing the divorce was a good idea to show her that I wont be the door mat and to have her think about what she did. I really hope it doesn't back fire because I know she still loves me and I guess is ok with having no contact with me right now. I think my court case will be cleared up on Wed the 13th. We're supposed to go to court on the 18th for custody and what not. I think that a. she may realize what she has done and want to talk. B. May just say I want the divorce. I know she still loves me but not sure why she's not ready to talk to me it's been almost almost a month and we've never gone this long without seeing or talking to eachother


----------

